# I am inconsistent!



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Well for a while now I have been making a trip to the range every other week, shooting about 200 rounds when I go.

I have always shot to the left of the target from 15 feet.

I shoot a 1911 mil spec.

I even tried my buddies HK 45, and still I am left. Not low, not high but just left, I even got to where I could compensate by aiming about 1.5" right of bullseye then grouping where I wanted.

I am right handed and right eye dominant.

I practice shooting with both eyes open.

The last range trip I decided to close my left eye and walla, I was grouping the size of my fist, on target and on point. 

Is this an all mental thing? Do I need to re-train my eyeballs? lol

Any ideas?:smt076


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, if your groups are good, but always left, you're not really being inconsistent. Drift your rear sight to the right and see if that helps. If not, you might try training your left eye to "dim" just a bit when you shoot. Try not to close the eye completely if you can help it. Denying your peripheral vision on the left side is "tactically" unsound.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

So, you're trying to determine if it's you, or the gun.
Shoot it off a sandbag rest, to rule out shooter error.

Determine which eye is your master eye (info easy to find on the internet); use that eye to shoot pistol. With a rifle, you must use the eye on the same side as your trigger finger, but with a pistol, shooting right-handed and left-eyed (or vice-versa) is just not a big deal -- it involves turning your head an inch or so.

If possible, find a shooter who can always put his shots into one inch in the center of the target at 7 yards. Ask him or her to shoot your gun. If half a dozen shooters shoot small groups, but left, it's probably the gun, and you can start hammering on the sight.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am left eye dominant, and right handed and i do the same thing (after not practicing for a period) I think you need to focus on using both eyes like i did. Took me a year or so to get er done. My advice buy some cheap cheap target rounds and keep practicing both eyes. 

BTW I form a number four shap with my left elbow and lock the right arm straight (using right hand/arm to stablize the shots and the left arm to guide my aim.)

To each there own but I do find it overall superior shooting with both eyes open, and total use of peripheral vision.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Well, if your groups are good, but always left, you're not really being inconsistent.


Exactly. Finger on trigger location, and hold may be to blame.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are used to shooting double stack semi-autos with a wider grip, your finger may not be placed on the trigger in the same/correct spot as with other guns. I had this problem as well and replaced my 1911 Champion grips with an accurate grip which pushes my trigger finger outward and away for the gun so only the mid-tip will hit the trigger. The kit I bought actually had 4 different sized spacers for my trigger finger so the fit is perfect. The left side grip has a molded thumb rest. This fixed my pull left problem. It's a good, quick fix for plinking and the gun still rides perfectly in my Fobus paddle holster.


----------

